# S3 vs TTS



## jerichoo (Jun 18, 2009)

Hello Guys,

About to close a deal on a S3, just that I have a doubt...

TTS vs S3...

I know there is a substantial price difference and also practicality.... which the practicality is a non issue for me... but the price difference has to be worth it... 


So whats the verdict between this two models? I assume the TT will drive sporty(er) but how about ride comfort? this is very important for me since my city has not the best roads around... also the S3 will NOT have mag ride and the TTS will...

Let me know your thoughts. 
JC


----------



## SilverBane (Mar 4, 2008)

Just looking at the reviews I am not sure why the tts is so much more money than the s3. Acceleration similar, braking similar, even the skidpads are not too far off. And I like being able to put someone in the back seat if I need to.

A quote from Car and Driver:

"With a starting price of $52,825, the TTS sits alongside the purebred, mid-engined Porsche Cayman’s $53,595. The test car came in at a lofty $59,100. And there’s too much performance in genetically similar, cheaper, and more-useful cars such as the S3 and Golf R."


----------



## 27turbocars (Jun 26, 2016)

Jerichoo,

The TTS is like 150-200lbs lighter and will edge the S3 slightly on acceleration, braking and handling but were are talking about minimal differences. You will sacrifice the space and you will have to pay a whole lot more money for a car that performs and handles a hair better(not much). I honestly think that you would be very happy with a S3. The new S3 is around the corner and it comes with the nice 7 speed DSG and a bump on power.

You can just wait and get a S3 with Magnetic ride but even if you get one without it you wouldn't miss it much. I have magnetic ride and is OK but sometimes I wish I ordered mine with the regular suspension. You could also pick a 2017 Golf R and put $13k on your wallet.


----------



## will.fraser.3192 (Apr 30, 2016)

I agree with the above responses, but that wouldn't stop me from getting a TTS if it's what I really want. That said, a Porsche is a no brainer at TTS prices. I'd consider waiting for the RS3 since it's in the same price range.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anti suv (Sep 26, 2013)

You really should drive both cars . It should make your decision pretty easy. There is so much more to chosing a car than looking at paper stats. I was dead set on a golf r and bought a tt (non s) after driving them both. The tt is a sportier car to drive. Seating position is better on the tt. One thing that everyone over looks is that the wheel base on the tt is 5 inches shorter and the track is 2 inches wider which makes them drive a bit different than the s3 and golf r.


----------



## MrOwl (Jan 11, 2011)

You should buy the TTS if you are a girl and a S3 if you are a boy.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

I would forget about that comparison with the Cayman. I did test drive both and the regular Cayman just feels so anemic! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

As others have said you need to drive both back to back and decide. Personally the TTS is more of a drivers car and the interior is gorgeous. 

That said if I were you and going to spend TTS $, I'd wait and get the RS3. It's not that far off.


----------



## Ryegor (Feb 26, 2008)

I never cared about the first two TT generations: they were kind of cool at first glance, then rapidly became kind of boring, but the new TT is gorgeous! I really like their design evolution direction. I haven't test drove one, but am sure it is as fun as my S3 is – if not better – looks great, has a better interior: so why not?

I have always wondered why Audi doesn't make a "baby" R8, but the MK3 TT RS has become one. It looks fantastic inside out, has one of the best engines and transmissions ever built, sounds insane, has perfect performance for daily driving. It doesn't slide like the M2 and 718 – who cares? I don't even care now if it doesn't have a usable rear seats, or moonroof and happily will order one when it becomes available.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

You can get the TT-S with that gorgeous red interior.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

DarkSideGTI said:


> You can get the TT-S with that gorgeous red interior.


Aside from the S63 Coupe I just drove that was breathtaking inside, the TTS in the red leather has to be the best interior you can get on the sane side of spending.


----------



## Dethsupp0rt (Sep 24, 2016)

BEM10001 said:


> Aside from the S63 Coupe I just drove that was breathtaking inside, the TTS in the red leather has to be the best interior you can get on the sane side of spending.


I was kind of disappointed that the RS3 didn't have the same steering wheel the TTRS is getting (basically the R8s). The TTRS will be the real "baby R8".


----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)

27turbocars said:


> Jerichoo,
> 
> The TTS is like 150-200lbs lighter and will edge the S3 slightly on acceleration, braking and handling but were are talking about minimal differences. You will sacrifice the space and you will have to pay a whole lot more money for a car that performs and handles a hair better(not much). I honestly think that you would be very happy with a S3. The new S3 is around the corner and it comes with the nice 7 speed DSG and a bump on power.
> 
> You can just wait and get a S3 with Magnetic ride but even if you get one without it you wouldn't miss it much. I have magnetic ride and is OK but sometimes I wish I ordered mine with the regular suspension. You could also pick a 2017 Golf R and put $13k on your wallet.



Actually only ROW gets those changes. NA gets jack squat 




MrOwl said:


> You should buy the TTS if you are a girl and a S3 if you are a boy.


Don't even know how to respond to this... :screwy:


----------



## will13k7 (Aug 30, 2015)

MrOwl said:


> You should buy the TTS if you are a girl and a S3 if you are a boy.





wasim12 said:


> Don't even know how to respond to this... :screwy:


funny how the impractical 2 door coupe becomes the more feminine car while the 4 door family car becomes the more masculine car.


----------

